# My Guardian of the Covenant Deathwatch Character



## CommissarJim (Nov 9, 2010)

This is the first Space Marine I have painted and it was absolutely lovely, it is a successor chapter of the Dark Angels called the Guardians of the Covenant and I will be doing a whole "Ravenwing" army using their colour scheme and including robes XD should look good I hope.

Anyways here he is, it's a character named Calistarius, he is my mascot for the game of deathwatch I will be starting in tomorrow with some mates and I absolutely adore this model 





































So what do you think?
(I know he is missing a left shoulder pad but it's in the post and I really don't want to put this as a WIP considering the time and effort gone into it, I'll post "completed" pics soon )


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks good, thought it looks a little dark in the picture. If I remember correctly Deathwatch squads are essentially an "all-star" team of Space Marines from all Chapters across the Empirium. Their armor is black, except for the metal left arm and red weapons. Their right shoulder pad has their own personal Chapter heraldry on it. So if you have a Deathwatch squad in your army, they should be from different chapters. I dunno if your Chapter color is red like you've done on his right shoulder pad, but if it's not, then change it to the chapter original color. The armor looks dark so you might want to add a few highlight, but like I said, it might just be the picture. Good job.


----------



## CommissarJim (Nov 9, 2010)

Robe and the shoulder pad are done to match that of his chapter, I won't be including a deathwatch squad in my army this is merely for xp points in my upcoming deathwatch game. I am thinking of a deathwatch bike squad though  I see what you mean about the black and that's partly the photo itself and partly the fact that I hae a hard time painting black without it looking too dark.
Here are some picture in better light (taken about 2 minutes ago :L)


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I can see he's missing a shoulder pad! Maybe a Deathwatch one from SM Command Squad?

I like it, looks much like my brother's style of painting!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks great for your first ever marine mate!

The deathwatch's armour is black, except for the left arm which is silver. The right shoulder pad retains the original chapter colour and symbol


----------



## CommissarJim (Nov 9, 2010)

Model is complete at long last  just thought I'd show you the new shoulderpad. i think the model looks quite cool actually and it makes me look forward to the progression I'll see as we play through the upcoming missions. 
Here is a pic of his deathwatch shoulderpad









Lemme know what you guys think/share any roleplay models you've done


----------

